# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Расскажите мне пожалуйста про чат здесь.

## Iriniya

Всем привет! 
Меня зовут Ирина. Мне 41 год. Я из России, Санкт-Петербург.
Я учу английский сейчас. Мне очень нужна практика каждый день. Я нашла этот сайт, потому что здесь есть чат для общения, но я пока не очень понимаю правила здесь. Мне нужны люди, которые будут говорить со мной, но я не могу себя навязывать тоже. 
Если кто-нибудь, что-нибудь может объяснить мне по этому поводу - очень вам буду благодарна.
Заранее спасибо. Ирина.

----------


## Tyrant

Not fully understand what you said...
Translate please...

----------


## Sanhe

She is looking for help in learning English.

----------

